# Marko Pjaca



## neversayconte (22 Giugno 2016)

Calciatore classe '95 (21 anni appena compiuti). Ala sinistra che può giocare anche a destra o da seconda punta. Bravo nel cross, possiede un ottimo dribbling, con il quale spesso supera il suo diretto avversario per accentrarsi e andare al tiro. 
Visto ieri sera contro la spagna nel ruolo di esterno alto a destra; immarcabile, dotato di un dribbling preciso e imprevedibile, di una corsa continua. Fa pure molto pressing. 
Valutazione della Dinamo Zagabria: 8-10 milioni. (sicuramente a salire). 
Opinione personale: se il Milan vuole ricostruire una squadra competitiva, deve partire da lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2016)

8-10 mln l'anno scorso, quest'anno penso sia sui 15-20. Piacerebbe anche a me comunque, dovevamo prenderlo l'anno scorso con Mihajlovic.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Calciatore classe '95 (21 anni appena compiuti). Ala sinistra che può giocare anche a destra o da seconda punta. Bravo nel cross, possiede un ottimo dribbling, con il quale spesso supera il suo diretto avversario per accentrarsi e andare al tiro.
> Visto ieri sera contro la spagna nel ruolo di esterno alto a destra; immarcabile, dotato di un dribbling preciso e imprevedibile, di una corsa continua. Fa pure molto pressing.
> Valutazione della Dinamo Zagabria: 8-10 milioni. (sicuramente a salire).
> Opinione personale: se il Milan vuole ricostruire una squadra competitiva, deve partire da lui.



Due /tre anni che si parla di lui. 

Ora il prezzo è raddoppiato. Sembra davvero forte


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Giugno 2016)

Acerbo tatticamente e lento nel passarla, sempre un dribbling di troppo,
ma la materia prima è ottima...


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Acerbo tatticamente e lento nel passarla, sempre un dribbling di troppo,
> ma la materia prima è ottima...



Esatto, ragazzo sul quale lavorare molto, ma fisicamente e tecnicamente si parte da ottime basi. 

Si parla di minimo 15 mln per lui, sicuramente sarebbe un investimento interessante.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2016)

Da prendere...


----------



## Luca_Taz (22 Giugno 2016)

lui + coric in mezzo al campo per ripartire


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Da prendere...



Subito

Mi piace un sacco


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Giugno 2016)

È un trequartista comunque, e si doveva prendere già l'anno scorso


----------



## Kaw (22 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Calciatore classe '95 (21 anni appena compiuti). Ala sinistra che può giocare anche a destra o da seconda punta. Bravo nel cross, possiede un ottimo dribbling, con il quale spesso supera il suo diretto avversario per accentrarsi e andare al tiro.
> Visto ieri sera contro la spagna nel ruolo di esterno alto a destra; immarcabile, dotato di un dribbling preciso e imprevedibile, di una corsa continua. Fa pure molto pressing.
> Valutazione della Dinamo Zagabria: 8-10 milioni. (sicuramente a salire).
> Opinione personale: se il Milan vuole ricostruire una squadra competitiva, deve partire da lui.


Se ne parlò molto durante lo scorso mercato, ma avevamo finito i soldi 
Dopo l'Europeo costerà il doppio, ma è un investimento che si dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se ne parlò molto durante lo scorso mercato, ma avevamo finito i soldi
> Dopo l'Europeo costerà il doppio, ma è un investimento che si dovrebbe fare.


L anno scorso veniva via per 10 milioni, come al solito quelli bravi e promettenti non li prendiamo e adesso ce lo soffiano, sicuro al 100% proprio.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2016)

Potevamo prenderlo la scorsa stagione. Sinisa lo voleva. Ma il Condom preferiva regalare soldi al suo amico a Roma per Bertolacci che alla Dinamo Zagabria. Dobbiamo aiutare i nostri amici in difficolta vero condor?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Giugno 2016)

Se arretrasse di qualche metro il suo raggio d'azione sarebbe mostruoso. Molto più centrocampista che attaccante imho


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Giugno 2016)

Giocatore acerbo ma forte, ma il problena per noi e che non e italiano, quindi si non se lo regalano non arriva mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Se ne parla da tanto tempo. L'ho visto e mi ha impressionato per personalità , tecnica e potenza. Trequartista che può giocare anche esterno. Deve ovviamente migliorare ma l'età è dalla sua. Ma da quanti anni non prendiamo un prospetto cosi??
Evidentemente galliani avrà chiamato preziosi per far l'operazione assieme ma il presidente del genoa non avrà accettato.
Come siamo ridotti....
E intanto la juve blocca, opziona , visiona i migliori prospetti. Tra questi mandragora che dal genoa è passato alla juve. Preziosi sarà amico di galliani ma i talenti li da ad altri.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2016)

mamma mia che numeri....
da prendere domani mattina


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2016)

E'il Cr7 croato...


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2016)

Se costa le cifre di cui si parla non servono manco i cinesi per prenderlo.


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2016)

Per favore, muoviamoci.
Questo è forte forte.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se costa le cifre di cui si parla non servono manco i cinesi per prenderlo.



C'è una piccola imprecisione: la valutazione scritta l'ho copiata da Transfer Market. La vera e attuale valutazione del club non la conosco.


----------

